# May be coming back - Need Install Advice



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

I just called D* to get a quote on switching my service over from cable. Some of you might remember me from a few years back. 

I have moved to a new location that has a very good whole house cable installation, but zero D* equipment. 

The quote I received included a free Genie, and a wired genie client. (I don't know the model numbers) Apparently my area is not yet eligible for the Wireless Genie client.

If someone could help me with the following information, I would be very grateful:

1. Can I do my own install on a pole outside my home? a. Where do I get the equipment to do so? Or how do I arrange that with DirecTV?

2. What equipment do I need? I used to need a powered SWim splitter in my old location. I want to power at least 1, and up to 3 TVs. I have the Original HR20-700 from the days I participated in the CE program. I might want to connect that at some point. Can I simply put up the new Dishes, and connect the output cable to the cableTV lead that goes into my home? If I could, the install would be so incredibly simple. Because the pole would go up about 10 feet from the location. **The cable splitters I have in my home currently are connected to a power source.** Will they work? I've attached photos.

3. The quote included Uverse Internet and phone. Can a standard alarm system use the Uverse phone? I tend to cling to my landland for security reasons. Will I lose Uverse Internet and phone during a power outage? What if I have them on battery backup, and have a generator? Does Uverse have head-ends on generators?

4. Finally - What should I be careful of, or make sure to request with my 2 year commitment? A certain model Genie? A particular Dish model? Etc.

Thanks in advance for the assistance.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Jay, it's great to see you again! You bet I remember you!

You can do your own install but it's really hard to aim a dish without a signal meter. You have to hit at least three satellite locations. I'm sure that someone here can recommend a third-party DIRECTV dealer who can get you a non-penetrating mount and mast, as well as a meter if you need. 

If you trust the quality of the cable TV system, you can use their cables. It's a pretty simple install really. Use a SWM-enabled dish, run one cable inside to a 4 or 8 way splitter. One line for the power inserter, one line for the Genie, one line for the client. 

They aren't promising particular models, but if you're getting all the parts yourself you can pick up an HR44... it's the newest and greatest. If you're getting an install through DIRECTV you can ask the installer if he has HR44s on the truck yet. Many of them do.


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Stuart! I might be lurking out here more often again if I end up pulling the trigger. 

I really have not read this forum much at all in the past 3 or 4 years, so I may as well be a newbie on some of this stuff.

I assume HR44 = Genie? And there is apparently other HRXX models that carry the name Genie?

I need:
Dish + Mounting Pole
Signal meter (Will the D* installer mount to a pole if I have it set up ahead of time?) I doubt you recall, but I had an issue with a local installer who decided he needed to drill through the middle of my brand new roof when I had my first HD dish installed because I wouldn't agree to buy a HD cable for 40 bucks. I don't want these guys touching my home. 

I'm confused on this: I have 1 line going into the home, and then I split off from that? Will the power inserter and splitter I have photos of work for this? Or will I need new splitters?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Only the cable can be used. You need green label splitters and a PI with a single cable to the Genie and client.

There are 2 models of Genies - HR-34 (about a year old) and HR-44 (about 3 months old.

If I were you, I'd mount a 2"OD pole near your cable entry. Be sure of LOS with good SouthWest clearance. Then call Directv for new customer deal. They may even include a GenieGo - transfers programs to PC /iPhone/iPad / Mac /Android.

Welcome back!


----------



## jaywdetroit (Sep 21, 2006)

Is there a diagram posted somewhere? My brain isn't processing this. DISH -----> PI ------> 2 cables out? ----> Genie, and Client? 

Or does the PI have a cable that plugs into the Splitter which has DISH IN and Genie/Client Out.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes the PI has a pass through but it best not to use if at all possible. All DirecTV SWM splitters come with a single power passing port to connect the PI


----------



## notdeadyet (May 29, 2011)

peds48 said:


> Yes the PI has a pass through but it best not to use if at all possible. All DirecTV SWM splitters come with a single power passing port to connect the PI


 Peds48...I'm curious about your statement not to use the pass through if possible ..... can you please explain why? Also, if I do have to use the pass through with a Genie system, can I put the PI on a Client line, or does it HAVE to be on the Genie line?? thanks for any info


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

notdeadyet said:


> Peds48...I'm curious about your statement not to use the pass through if possible ..... can you please explain why? Also, if I do have to use the pass through with a Genie system, can I put the PI on a Client line, or does it HAVE to be on the Genie line?? thanks for any info


there are a few reasons. one of them being that having the PI inline may cause someone to wire it "backwards" sending unwanted voltage to the receiver which can damage the receiver. another reason is that the PI "sometimes" may cause interference with WHDVR, but using a 8ft coax cable or longer can prevent this. it does not matter if the PI is inline with the Genie or client as long as the PI is connected to the power passing port on the splitter


----------

